

Microsoft To Cut Workforce By 18,000 This Year, ‘Moving Now’ To Cut First 13,000 - sandeepmzr
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/17/microsoft-to-cut-workforce-by-18000-this-year-moving-now-to-cut-first-13000/

======
jayvanguard
For those that follow Microsoft and Nokia: does this effectively mean that the
acquisition has been a failure? Or was this the plan all along?

------
illumen
Firing mostly Nokia employees. A buy to gut operation.

Gordon Gecko would be proud!

------
crb002
Low cost is key. MS wants the Chinese, African, and Indian markets as they
ride the wave to income parity.

------
wfjackson
They are killing the Nokia X Android line too[1], just as I predicted in a
comment[2] about that line being insurance by Nokia against the deal falling
apart in the story about them releasing Android phones[3]. The comments are
interesting in retrospect.

From [1] [http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/17/5911909/microsoft-kills-
of...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/17/5911909/microsoft-kills-off-its-
nokia-android-phones)

>"In addition to the portfolio already planned, we plan to deliver additional
lower-cost Lumia devices by shifting select future Nokia X designs and
products to Windows Phone devices," says Elop. "We expect to make this shift
immediately while continuing to sell and support existing Nokia X products."

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7937173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7937173)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7936919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7936919)

------
saucetenuto
Once again, Hacker News is tomorrow's newspaper today.

------
ttty
liked this window.htmlAdWH('348-14-15-135e', "300", "115", 'f',
'adsDiva81062e1ef'); }); }(this,this.jQuery)); } /* */

